
Reviewdog – A code review dog who keeps your codebase healthy - kawera
https://medium.com/@haya14busa/reviewdog-a-code-review-dog-who-keeps-your-codebase-healthy-d957c471938b#.j5h9hxtlc
======
flukus
Don't mind the idea, hate the name.

Code review != linting.

